# Carmenere Juice Yeast Suggestions



## Ebonheart (Apr 13, 2016)

I have a bucket of Carmenere juice showing up early May. Looking to bring in Fermentation at 14%, and add Medium American Oak Staves during secondary fermentation.

Need suggestions for yeast. I had great luck with Lavalin 43 on my 2014 Cayuga White and Chancellor, which I chaptalized to 14%. Just wondering about a higher alcohol tolerant yeast for a rustic style red.


----------



## Johnd (Apr 13, 2016)

Ebonheart said:


> I have a bucket of Carmenere juice showing up early May. Looking to bring in Fermentation at 14%, and add Medium American Oak Staves during secondary fermentation.
> 
> Need suggestions for yeast. I had great luck with Lavalin 43 on my 2014 Cayuga White and Chancellor, which I chaptalized to 14%. Just wondering about a higher alcohol tolerant yeast for a rustic style red.



You could consider:
Lalvin BM 4X4 Red Wine Dry 
60-82 °F (16-28 °C) Fermentation Temps
16% Alcohol Tolerence
A blend of strains formulated for reliability under difficult conditions. Gives a dependable fermentation with increased mouthfeel, and enhances tobacco, cedar, leather and jam characteristics.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 13, 2016)

I used RC212 on my 2013 Carmenere. I'm making it again this year and I think I'm going to try D254.


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 13, 2016)

IMHO, you don't need to use Uvaferm 43. Your intended ABV is not all that high, so most yeasts will be able to handle it. Partly because Chilean Carmenere was confused with Merlot for so many years, I like to think of it as similar to Merlot. With that in mind, you could look at MoreWine's yeast pairing guide here: http://morewinemaking.com/public/pdf/wyeastpair.pdf Like Jim, I am a fan of D254, and would probably choose that one. (https://morewinemaking.com/products/icv-d254-dry-wine-yeast.html#reviews .)


----------



## Treeman (Apr 13, 2016)

I've had good luck with BRL97. Can't get much more rustic red than a yeast isolated from Barolo, and this yeast is good to 15%, has low nitrogen needs, and also a low H2S producer.


----------

